# Google- Public Database Is Urged to Monitor Drug Safety - New York Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Public Database Is Urged to Monitor Drug Safety**New York Times**...* Zelnorm, a drug for *irritable bowel syndrome*, withdrawn by Novartis in 2007 after an analysis of safety data found an increased risk of heart problems; *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

